# Goats due, stomach flu & messy house!!



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

My first batch of Boers are due to start kidding as soon as tomorrow. 
I was supposed to meet my mom at the halfway point between our homes (5 hrs apart) to pass of my dear daughter (6) for the week. She has ADHD & Homeschool to do and, while delightful, is a handful when I'm busy kidding. Grandma loves to borrow her as often as she can.
Enroute to our meeting point the vomiting began in the backseat. Back at home the children continued being sick. I joined in a few hours later. 
My husband is working insanely long hours which will hopefully keep him away from our germs so he can avoid this. But leaves me stranded.
Any mom knows that the family comes first and mom's health goes to the wayside. So I'm emptying buckets, rubbing backs, pouring 7up and milking goats between my own vomiting sessions. Then Aunt Flo made her scheduled appearance. Really?! Really?!
This will be funny someday. 
So here I am, curled up on the couch, surrounded by a messy house, wishing I could nap and hoping that my goats don't decide to spring into labor for awhile.
Okay, maybe it's a little funny already...
I sure hope you all are having a better day than this!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh gosh! So sorry! Wish I were closer...I could help with the goats! :hug:


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

I was home for nearly a month straight waiting for kidding, then watching the kids. I was surprised at how messy the house got - I was home all.the.time! 
I'll be praying for you - that's quite a load to bear! :hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you get better soon.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

I wish you all quick recovery and easy kidding! :hug:

I was sick over the weekend, yesterday I had to pick one of the kids up from school for vomiting. I get home and Aunt flo decided to visit as well (a day late...) AND had a goat go into labor. i am lucky tho, my daughter is an "easy" sick kid. she gets to the toilet usually, so not much for me to do.. the boys however, last week i was scrubbing buckets and shampooing carpets because they are babies... and at 17 and 10... they should know when its about to happen!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well all I can say is I don't think I remember what my house looks like clean!! Wait I think it might have been on Christmas lol I've been building feeders and shelters and kidding, for some reason it seems my kids have more home work then usual, my grandma passed and my parents left to go move her stuff out of her place and haul it to their place up north so left me in charge, by myself and 2 kids to watch over all 200+ cows. I don't even care about the messy house any more  as long as I get some laundry done, dishes to eat off of I'm pretty much good. Although I did explain to my son that from now on when he misses the toilet when he pees it's his job to clean that up!
But to the point here lol take care of what needs to be taken care of and that's you and the kids. The little things like a clean house can wait. OMG!! If someone would have told me I would say that 3 years ago I would have called them crazy lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get well soon. Get some sleep while you can.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

mbuck said:


> I wish you all quick recovery and easy kidding! :hug:
> 
> I was sick over the weekend, yesterday I had to pick one of the kids up from school for vomiting. I get home and Aunt flo decided to visit as well (a day late...) AND had a goat go into labor. i am lucky tho, my daughter is an "easy" sick kid. she gets to the toilet usually, so not much for me to do.. the boys however, last week i was scrubbing buckets and shampooing carpets because they are babies... and at 17 and 10... they should know when its about to happen!


Haha! Sounds like you and I are in similar straights. Laugh or cry, right?:hi5:


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Well all I can say is I don't think I remember what my house looks like clean!! Wait I think it might have been on Christmas lol I've been building feeders and shelters and kidding, for some reason it seems my kids have more home work then usual, my grandma passed and my parents left to go move her stuff out of her place and haul it to their place up north so left me in charge, by myself and 2 kids to watch over all 200+ cows. I don't even care about the messy house any more  as long as I get some laundry done, dishes to eat off of I'm pretty much good. Although I did explain to my son that from now on when he misses the toilet when he pees it's his job to clean that up!
> But to the point here lol take care of what needs to be taken care of and that's you and the kids. The little things like a clean house can wait. OMG!! If someone would have told me I would say that 3 years ago I would have called them crazy lol


You have your hands full!! Yep, you're right about priorities. The thing about housework is that it's never done anyway!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

VVFarm said:


> Haha! Sounds like you and I are in similar straights. Laugh or cry, right?:hi5:


well, with false labor for my one goat for a week now.. its driving me crazy! I thought I new "for sure" when she was bred.. and the one i was guessing at based on her last heat cycle.. went first.. with barely any warning...so I was already a little (a lot) nuts... but everything happens for a reason.. having to pick DD up from school, so i had to take the rest of the day off of work, meant that i was there to remove my other preg goat. She was CRANKY.. and mean.. not like her at all... we got home at 10.. labor started around noon... and probably would have missed it since baby came at 4, when I normally get out of work! although DH put a webcam in for me.. so maybe not.. who knows...he got to watch, along with some coworkers, the birth tho!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Isn't kidding always crazy?! Haha! I'm glad it went well for you, despite the crazies.
I have ano otherwise sweet doe that gets progressively more crabby as her pregnancy progresses. Luckily she's never mean, just moody. She screams and runs away if touched, screams at the feeding stations and is generally moody. The day she goes into labor is usually pronounced by something like butting the barn wall over and over again. Poor thing must be miserable. As soon as her babies are born she gets her "nice" back.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

thats how she was. i had to take her sister out of the pen cause she had her pinned to the wall.. then she proceded to do "goat parcour" on the sides of the pen.. scared the heck out of me so I took everything out so she couldnt hurt herself.. an hour later she was having contractions.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ugh, that all sounds really miserable! I hope the family is on the mend!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol gosh your right on it never being done! I hope you are feeling better. I guess the flu is hitting here too. Only time till the kids get it from school


----------

